# Fan Starts Campaign for Windows 7's Immediate Release



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"A Windows enthusiast is calling for Microsoft to release Windows 7 now, only a few weeks after the company made available the software's first public test version."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/...nstartscampaignforwindows7simmediaterelease_1

Beta has been out for two years, under the guise of Vista.

From Webster:
Vista
1 : a distant view through or along an avenue or opening : prospect
2 : an extensive mental view (as over a stretch of time or a series of events)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I wonder how much M$ is paying him ???
From a users point of view, I think W7 is a little worse than Vista.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Noyb said:


> I wonder how much M$ is paying him ???
> From a users point of view, I think W7 is a little worse than Vista.




I haven't used it much yet, but I would have to disagree.
I think Seven, oops, sorry MPAA, 7 blows Vista out of the water.
At idle, in Virtual Box, only using about 300MB RAM.
Provides lots of detailed info on system.
I've only had UAC come up twice and it didn't pester me asking me if I was sure three times.

I think anyone who wasted their money on beta testing 7, I mean on Vista, should upgrade to XP or 7.

That is if they haven't already migrated to GNU/Linux, my first recommendation.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Noyb said:


> I wonder how much M$ is paying him ???
> From a users point of view, I think W7 is a little worse than Vista.


I have both running here, what specifically do you find worse? Personally, I like it better than Vista, and it's first beta sure slid in a LOT smoother than the first Vista beta!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

In the last hour .. I've probably hit my customize right click context menu over 50 times.
If I was working in Vista ..or W7 .. my click count would be about 4 times as much ..
Involving taking about 50 multiple choice tests ... to go the obsolete "open with" route
You cannot customize the Right click context menu in Vista or W7.

Since Vista or W7 has forgot there's a difference in the display of, and the purpose for, Icons and Thumbnails..
My customized Irfanview Icons will not work ... or any picture icons
I would not be able to see what I have on my double wide desktop in Vista or W7
Since when .. Is a Thumbnail of the contents of a pdf file .. an Icon ???

What did M$ remove all the good XP tools ???

From my users point of view ... I cannot use it.

Yesterday ..I had a program add junk to my context menu ..
I went to folder options file types and removed it.
Cant do that in any of the new M$ junk either.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> I have both running here, what specifically do you find worse? Personally, I like it better than Vista, and it's first beta sure slid in a LOT smoother than the first Vista beta!


Fastest MS install I have ever done. 2 1/2 hours which included setting up Virtual Box for my first time ever as well.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> I think Seven, oops, sorry MPAA, 7 blows Vista out of the water.


I think you're safe here. The MPAA might send the goons to your place if you had spelled it _Se*7*en_. 

As for the immediate release of Windows 7, this kind of thing doesn't surprise me. People just don't get alpha and beta testing and as time progresses are getting less and less patient.

People will find the core functionality _they_ use works well and feel the product is "ready" for general use. On the flip side, a product could be tested for DECADES before release and as soon as it is released, someone will find some obscure function that doesn't work exactly the way they expect it to work (not accounting for their possible lack of understanding being a contributing factor) and take the position the product "isn't ready" and question why "more" testing wasn't done, yadda-yadda.

I'm glad this W7 fan is enthusiastic about W7 but they really need to be patient since Microsoft will release it when it makes good business sense to do so.

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> I think you're safe here. The MPAA might send the goons to your place if you had spelled it _Se*7*en_.


No wonder I can never find it on the torrents. 

I've never seen it, just heard about it and knew a movie existed called 7.



tomdkat said:


> I'm glad this W7 fan is enthusiastic about W7 but they really need to be patient since Microsoft will release it when it makes good business sense to do so.
> 
> Peace...


They have just released SP2 for Vista to testers.

So I think you are right and they will try to milk Vista for what they can before releasing 7.

Can't remember the exact technical details, but they are loosening certain requirements(hoops) OEMs' normally have to have with this new SP2(to ship Vista with SP2 on). Probably to make it easier to jump through those hoops when they do decide to release 7.

They are keeping their options open.


----------

